# Chapstick



## 113b11 (Oct 24, 2008)

Does anybody have a cheaper alternative to chap stick or know to make a home remedy to sooth chapped or windburned lips? I don't plan on buying a whole load of Lip Smackers, too costly.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

113b11 said:


> Does anybody have a cheaper alternative to chap stick or know to make a home remedy to sooth chapped or windburned lips? I don't plan on buying a whole load of Lip Smackers, too costly.


You can often get the walgreens brand 2/1.00. Even at 99cents, they last forever and ever.
However, best I have ever found is to buy the Carmex. I buy the little pot and keep it in my front pants pocket during the winter. It is nice and melty warm from body heat and spreads easily.


----------



## green girl (Oct 23, 2008)

I googled!

Make your own natural Lip Balm

Is this recipe any good? Seems ok, not something I've made yet.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Green Girl, YOU ROCK!

I use little tins all the time for getting stuff organized, and I have a REAL hard time locating them!
All kinds of little gun parts, transmission parts, ect. I need to keep separated!

I won't go anywhere without Chap-Stick in my pocket or gear!
I don't know about the 'Self Made' stuff, but brand name 'Chap-Stick' works for a bunch of different things!

Got adhesive goo or tape residue stuck to something,
Smear a little Chap-Stick on it and let it set, when you wipe off the Chap-Stick, the 'goo' goes with it.

That includes pine pitch and pine sap! Takes it right off!

Insect bites that itch like crazy? You guessed it, Chap-Stick will make you life much more tolerable!

Scrapes, minor cuts, ect. you don't want infected, Chap-Stick has worked for me for over 40 years.

Anyway, just one of those 'Old Fart' things you find out along the way!


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

green girl said:


> I googled!
> 
> Make your own natural Lip Balm
> 
> Is this recipe any good? Seems ok, not something I've made yet.


Wow. That is a neat site. Gives me ideas for Christmas and other gifts. If only I had time to do stuff like this.


----------



## McPrepared (Oct 27, 2008)

Does it act like neosporin on a cut?


----------

